# vag-com channel list



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

hi, does anyone have vag-com channel list?
or what's the A/F and timming channels?
i want log my car so if theres any other channel to look at?
thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

